# Karlie Kloss walks the Runway during the Alberta Ferretti Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week Spring Summer 2018 - September 20, 2017 (6x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2017)

:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## ass20 (21 Sep. 2017)

Thanks for Karlie


----------



## hound815 (22 Sep. 2017)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------

